# Anwender-Workshop „Fernwartung mit Mehrwert“



## MB connect line GmbH (16 Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,

realisieren Sie jetzt Ihr eigenes Fernwartungsportal 
innerhalb Ihres Firmennetzwerks. Die ideale Basis dafür 
sind unsere neuen VPN-Portalserver mymbCONNECT24. 
Die vorkonfigurierten Komplettsysteme übernehmen als 
Rückgrat der Servicezentrale die zentrale Verwaltung 
aller Benutzer sowie das gesamte Verbindungsmanagement.







Viel Wissenswertes über die Fernwartung per Internet allgemein 
und über mbCONNECT24 im Besonderen erfahren Sie bei unseren 
Anwender-Workshops auf dem *Automatisierungstreff 2011*:


Grundlagen der Netzwerktechnik
Internetanschluss und mobile Dienste – WAN, Modem, UMTS
Netzwerkplanung (IP-Adressen, VPN)
Konfiguration einer eigenen Fernwartungszentrale mit dem 
VPN-Portalserver mymbCONNECT24
S7-300 Fernwartung in der Praxis über mbNET
Profitieren auch Sie vom Fernwartungs-Know-How aus erster 
Hand und melden Sie sich gleich jetzt zum Anwender-Workshop 
mit Siegfried Müller an: Per E-Mail an belle@mbconnectline.de 
oder per *Online-Formular*. Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Teilnahme.


----------

